# Vaccinations !



## Edwige (Sep 18, 2012)

Hello !
Now the "vaccination" part is giving me a hard time 
I take information on the internet and now i'm confused!! 
How could i get the CORRECT list of the vaccinations i need?
And, does my general practitioner can give me a paper testifying i've "updated" my vaccinations, and that i am immunized? 
How does it work? If it's not my general practitioner who has to give me my shots, who is it ?
Thx in advance for your replies!
Edwige


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Immigrant Visa Interview - Medical Examination FAQs

USCIS - Vaccination Requirements

This should answer your questions.


----------



## Edwige (Sep 18, 2012)

twostep said:


> Immigrant Visa Interview - Medical Examination FAQs
> 
> USCIS - Vaccination Requirements
> 
> This should answer your questions.


Thx a lot!
But who vaccinates you? Your GP can do it?


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

Edwige said:


> Thx a lot!
> But who vaccinates you? Your GP can do it?


Yes, your GP can do them. He may or may not charge you.

If you are a born and bred UK citizen you will have had the majority of vaccinations during childhood in the UK - I even had TB jabs and smallpox during my early teens via the school program.

When I emmigrated my GP merely signed a letter stating all the jabs I had had.


----------



## mfowler (May 29, 2009)

You getting a medical as well or just need to prove vaccinations? When I got my medical done in Ireland for my green card I had to go to one of the doctors on the list the embassy gave me. He checked over all my vaccination records I brought in and then filled in the official form he had and signed it off along with my other medical information (x-rays/blood tests etc...). Good luck!


----------



## Edwige (Sep 18, 2012)

Crawford said:


> Yes, your GP can do them. He may or may not charge you.
> 
> If you are a born and bred UK citizen you will have had the majority of vaccinations during childhood in the UK - I even had TB jabs and smallpox during my early teens via the school program.
> 
> When I emmigrated my GP merely signed a letter stating all the jabs I had had.


Thank you !! ))


----------



## Edwige (Sep 18, 2012)

twostep said:


> Immigrant Visa Interview - Medical Examination FAQs
> 
> USCIS - Vaccination Requirements
> 
> This should answer your questions.


Thank you !


----------



## Edwige (Sep 18, 2012)

Could you provide me with a vaccination board please? 
I need an updated one.

Thx in advance!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Edwige said:


> Could you provide me with a vaccination board please?
> I need an updated one.
> 
> Thx in advance!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


What is a vaccination board?


----------



## Edwige (Sep 18, 2012)

twostep said:


> What is a vaccination board?


A board in which you have all the possible vaccinations, mentioning the age required for this or this vaccination...etc


----------



## Edwige (Sep 18, 2012)

Edwige said:


> A board in which you have all the possible vaccinations, mentioning the age required for this or this vaccination...etc


'cause i can find lists of vaccinations but i wanna be sure of what i find.
I need an updated one. Or a board.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Edwige said:


> 'cause i can find lists of vaccinations but i wanna be sure of what i find.
> I need an updated one. Or a board.


Current vaccination requirements are on both links I posted for you. How much more current then the official US immigration sites do you need?


----------



## Edwige (Sep 18, 2012)

mfowler said:


> You getting a medical as well or just need to prove vaccinations? When I got my medical done in Ireland for my green card I had to go to one of the doctors on the list the embassy gave me. He checked over all my vaccination records I brought in and then filled in the official form he had and signed it off along with my other medical information (x-rays/blood tests etc...). Good luck!


Hi!!
I got to have some vaccinations done and i need to prove they are done.
Oh, i thought i could ask my GP???!!!!
Help help i am lost with the order of things! And there is also this document (i-693) to fill in? At which moment? 
Thx everyone!


----------



## Edwige (Sep 18, 2012)

Many thx to you all!

I have an appointment next week to start my vaccinations with a doctor. 
Just to make sure, we are ok i can start having my shots before i receive the Approval Notice, right? 
The secretary asked me if i had this paper and i said no, not yet. So, she said i could bring the approval later and the doctor will stamp and sign it.
Do you agree with that? 
Thx in advance!


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

The USCIS approved doctor completes the I-693 ..they decide what inoculation you require 
as you get older the less you require


----------

